# Ojalá aprobara el examen



## DanielaKlein

Hola a todos:

Tengo una duda con respecto a "Ojalá aprobara el examen." ¿Significa:

"Ich würde gern die Prüfung bestehen" o "Ich hätte gern die Prüfung bestanden"?

Saludos,

Daniela


----------



## osa_menor

Hola:
Diría: "Wenn ich nur die Prüfung bestanden hätte!".

Un saludo


----------



## kunvla

Hola Daniela:

Ojalá hayas puesto el contexto. Sin embargo, a bote pronto me sale decir:

_Ojalá apruebe el examen - Hoffentlich werde ich die Prüfung bestehen._ (más esperanza)
_Ojalá aprobara el examen - Hoffentlich werde ich die Prüfung bestehen._ (menos esperanza)
_
Ojalá haya aprobado el examen - Hoffentlich habe ich die Prüfung bestanden. _(examen de hace poco)
_Ojalá hubiese aprobado el examen - Hätte ich nur die Prüfung bestanden. _(examen no aprobado)

Saludos,


----------



## osa_menor

Hallo kunvla,

bei Leo steht: 





> Ojalá (que) ... - _seguido de imperfecto de subjuntivo_  ||   Wenn (sujeto) nur ...


Und Pons bietet dieses Beispiel:


> ¡ojalá tuvieras razón!   ||   wenn du nur Recht hättest!


Deshalb würde ich denken,  "_Wenn ich nur die Prüfung bestanden hätte_!" kann nicht ganz falsch sein.

Saludos


----------



## kunvla

> Deshalb würde ich denken, "_Wenn ich nur die Prüfung bestanden hätte_!" kann nicht ganz falsch sein.


Es kommt darauf an, worauf du dich beziehst, auf die Vergangenheit oder Zukunft.

Zum Beispiel:

Kurz vor der Prüfung:

_Ojalá apruebe el examen - Hoffentlich werde ich die Prüfung bestehen._
(mehr oder weniger gut vorbereitet, daher meine Chance sie zu bestehen ist gar nicht schlecht)
_Ojalá aprobara el examen - Hoffentlich werde ich die Prüfung bestehen._
(eher schlecht als gut vorbereitet, daher meine Chance sie zu bestehen ist gering bis unmöglich)

Kurz nach der Prüfung, die noch nicht bewertet wurde:

_Ojalá haya aprobado el examen - Hoffentlich habe ich die Prüfung bestanden._

Ein paar Tage später erfahre ich, dass ich die Prüfung nicht bestanden habe, was ich natürlich bereue:
_
¡Ojalá hubiese aprobado el examen!_ - _Hätte ich nur die Prüfung bestanden!_

Saludos,


----------



## anipo

Hallo,

Persönlich würde ich "ojalá aprobara" garnicht benutzen. Ich bezweifele ob jemand diesen Satz in täglicher Sprache sagen würde. 

Die anderen drei Sätze sind üblich und ich würde den folgenden noch  zufügen :

"¡Ojalá ya hubiese aprobado el examen!" (Hätte ich nur die Prüfung schon bestanden - also: hätte sie schon stattgefunden und hätte ich sie bestanden).

Saludos.


----------



## DanielaKlein

Das wundert mich etwas. Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass meine Freundin mal "Ojalá aprobara" sagte und sie war sich nicht sicher, ob sie bestehen würde zu diesem Zeitpunkt.
Und zum Kontext. Eigentlich habe ich an keinen bestimmten Kontext gedacht als mir die Frage einfiel.


Aber wenn ich sagen will: "Hoffentlich hat sie bestanden" Wäre das dann: "Ojalá haya aprobado" aber wenn ich sage würde: "Hoffentlich hat sie die Prüfung vor 3 Tagen bestanden. Dann müsste ich wegen der Zeitangabe doch rein theoretisch subjuntivo de imperfecto verwenden oder nicht? =>"Ojalá aprobara". Aber wie wir schon erklärt haben, bezieht sich subjuntivo de imperfecto auf die Zukunft  _Ojalá aprobara el examen - Hoffentlich werde ich die Prüfung bestehen._ (menos esperanza) Kann ich subjuntivo de imperfecto also nicht für Vergangenheit wie in meinem Beispiel verwenden?

Jetzt hab ich gerade erklärt bekommen, dass "aprobara" die selbe Bedeutung wie "hubiera aprobado" habe. Also kann sich es ja gar nicht auf die Zukunft beziehen oder nur auf Vergangenes, das man nicht mehr ändern kann?




Saludos,

Daniela


----------



## anipo

Wenn ich "Ojalá hubiera aprobado" sage, weiß ich schon dass ich die Prüfung nicht bestanden habe. Und wie gesagt würde ich nicht "aprobara" sagen.

Ich würde nich imperfecto de subjuntivo benutzen um  "Hoffentlich hat sie die Prüfung vor 3 Tagen bestanden" zu sagen, sondern den perfecto de subjuntivo: "Ojalá haya aprobado el examen que dio hace tres días". ¨

Übrigens ist der Gebrauch des subjuntivos nicht einheitlich. In verschieden Teilen der Welt wo Spanisch gesprochen wird, gibt es manchmal Unterschiede. Was hier üblich ist, braucht dort nicht unbedingt auch so sein. 

Mein Rat für Spanischlerner ist: richtet euch nach eurem Buch oder Lehrer/in. Was dort steht oder was er/sie sagt stimmt sicher mindestens in seinem/ihrem Land. Die Unterschiede können warten bis man die Sprache richtig beherrscht.

Saludos.


----------



## kunvla

DanielaKlein said:


> Das wundert mich etwas. Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass meine Freundin mal "Ojalá aprobara" sagte und sie war sich nicht sicher, ob sie bestehen würde zu diesem Zeitpunkt.


_¡Ojalá + imperfecto de subjuntivo!_ ist im Spanischen sehr wohl üblich, und ausgerechnet der Wunschsatz _¡Ojalá aprobara!_ wird auch mal in Schulgrammatiken als Beispiel angegeben, wie z. B. in dieser:


> Taller de lengua y literatura, 4 ESO, 2 ciclo
> Educación Secundaria Obligatoria, Segundo Ciclo - Cuarto Curso
> España, Madrid: Ediciones de la Torre, 2000
> [...] Constituyen marcas de modalidad y no complementos circunstanciales.
> Ej.: _Pedro vino/ Pedro no vino. Nunca dije eso. Nadie lo dijo. Ni está ni se le espera_.
> ♢ Di a qué modalidad oracional corresponde cada una de las oraciones siguientes: Preguntó _cómo queríais el pavo. No miréis esa escena. ¡Qué tormento! Probablemente Juan apruebe los Proyectos. ¡Ojalá aprobara la Lengua! ¿Sabrás hacer ese ejercicio? Nunca he oído algo así. Serán las seis de la tarde. Me creo cualquier cosa que me digas. ¿Qué quieres preguntarme? No veo claro por qué no piensan venir. Entrad ahí_.





> Aber wenn ich sagen will: "Hoffentlich hat sie bestanden" Wäre das dann: "Ojalá haya aprobado"





> aber wenn ich sage würde: "Hoffentlich hat sie die Prüfung vor 3 Tagen bestanden. Dann müsste ich wegen der Zeitangabe doch rein theoretisch subjuntivo de imperfecto verwenden oder nicht? =>"Ojalá aprobara".


Spielt keine Rolle, ob das heute oder vor drei Tagen war:
_Ojalá María haya aprobado el examen de hace tres días_.


> Aber wie wir schon erklärt haben, bezieht sich subjuntivo de imperfecto auf die Zukunft _Ojalá aprobara el examen - Hoffentlich werde ich die Prüfung bestehen._ (menos esperanza)





> Kann ich subjuntivo de imperfecto also nicht für Vergangenheit wie in meinem Beispiel verwenden?


Nein, defininiv nicht.


> Jetzt hab ich gerade erklärt bekommen, dass "aprobara" die selbe Bedeutung wie "hubiera aprobado" habe.


Wer genau hat dir das gesagt? Das steht allerdings nicht im Faden.


> Manual del buen uso del español
> Eugenio Cascón Martín - Castalia, 1999
> El modo es la manera en que el hablante enfoca el proceso. Si lo hace de una forma objetiva, transmitiéndolo como algo real, tenemos el indicativo: _He aprobado las matemáticas_. Pero si lo que deja ver es subjetividad, sea en forma de deseo: _Ojalá aprobara las matemáticas_;





> Gramática Española
> Francisco Marcos Marín, ‎F. Javier Satorre Grau, ‎María Luisa Viejo Sánchez
> Síntesis, 1998
> 1.  _Deseo imposible_. El valor subjuntivo, de subjetividad o deseo, sumado al aspecto, indicador de proceso concluido, proporcionan a estas formas la significación de lo que pudo ser y nunca fue:
> _¡Ojalá hubiese aprobado!_
> quiere decir que he suspendido, aunque me hubiera gustado aprobar. El valor fundamental es el de la expresión del deseo de lo imposible. En cambio, en
> _¡Ojalá aprobara!_
> la significación fundamental es la del deseo de lo posible.



Saludos,


----------



## DanielaKlein

Hola gracias por las respuestas. Mi amigo de Galicia me lo ha dicho. Pero puede que se haya equivocado como  a menudo,


Saludos,

Daniela


----------



## kunvla

DanielaKlein said:


> Jetzt hab ich gerade erklärt bekommen, dass "aprobara" die selbe Bedeutung wie "hubiera aprobado" habe.





kunvla said:


> Wer genau hat dir das gesagt? Das steht allerdings nicht im Faden.





DanielaKlein said:


> Mi amigo de Galicia me lo ha dicho. Pero puede que se haya equivocado como a menudo.


Eso se deberá a que muchos gallegos sienten el imperfecto de subjuntivo en -_ra_ por analogía con el gallego como pluscuamperfecto.

Saludos,


----------



## DanielaKlein

Ah sí entretanto hemos solucionado este problema en clase también.


Saludos,

Daniela


----------



## kunvla

Se me ocurre que el imperfecto de subjuntivo en oraciones con _ojalá_ también puede referirse al pasado pero en un texto explícito como por ejemplo en _Ayer Daniela tenía el examen de matemáticas, pero todavía no sabemos cómo le fue. ¡Ojalá lo aprobara!_ Sin embargo, este uso, hoy en día, es poco frecuente y hasta es rechazado por muchos hispanohablantes: actualmente se sustituye regularmente por el perfecto compuesto de subjuntivo.

Saludos,


----------



## kunvla

DanielaKlein said:


> Ah sí entretanto hemos solucionado este problema en clase también.


¿Y nos podrías decir cómo?

Saludos,


----------



## DanielaKlein

Pues sólo me refiero a esto del gallego, lo que tú dijiste.


Saludos,

Daniela


----------

